# Neglected People...



## natewood3 (Jan 15, 2007)

Do you or anyone you know have a current ministry to gang members in a large city like LA, Chicago, Atlanta, etc? For some strange reason, I have been interested in gangs and urban/inner city culture and street life. I have never personally talked to hardly anyone from this type of culture, but I have a feeling that they are some of the most neglected people in America by the church. Has anyone else seen this or seen evidence to the contrary? Who wants to go and talk to gang members who sell and use drugs, use filthy language, and possibly kill people? It is a culture where you could easily get into something over your head and even possibly hurt or killed. However, I just have somewhat of a burden for kids, youth, and young adults in this type of culture and lifestyle. So my question is basically: Does anyone else see what I seem to be seeing, or am I just being biased toward people whom I think are being neglected by the church? Is there evidence that the church is doing its job with regard to evangelism to the inner city thugs and gangsters? Is your church involved in an active ministry toward these groups of people in a large city? Do you know of any churches that are?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 15, 2007)

I will have hubby look at your post in a bit. There is a reason he goes by 'street preacher' on here.



natewood3 said:


> Do you or anyone you know have a current ministry to gang members in a large city like LA, Chicago, Atlanta, etc? For some strange reason, I have been interested in gangs and urban/inner city culture and street life. I have never personally talked to hardly anyone from this type of culture, but I have a feeling that they are some of the most neglected people in America by the church. Has anyone else seen this or seen evidence to the contrary? Who wants to go and talk to gang members who sell and use drugs, use filthy language, and possibly kill people? It is a culture where you could easily get into something over your head and even possibly hurt or killed. However, I just have somewhat of a burden for kids, youth, and young adults in this type of culture and lifestyle. So my question is basically: Does anyone else see what I seem to be seeing, or am I just being biased toward people whom I think are being neglected by the church? Is there evidence that the church is doing its job with regard to evangelism to the inner city thugs and gangsters? Is your church involved in an active ministry toward these groups of people in a large city? Do you know of any churches that are?


----------



## Puddleglum (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not sure about gang members in particular, but I know that at least one of the churches here in Seattle, and the college ministry that I'm part of, have some sort of mercy ministry to the homeless / all-but-homeless (i.e. living in motels). So we're not aiming for gang members, per se, but the target groups do overlap . . .


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a friend, a sort of ex-girlfriend actually, who is involved in prison ministry to incarcerated juveniles in California (not LA). Although these men are still young, some of them are in for serious crimes of murder, assult and the like. I would expect that some of them would be gang members.


----------



## natewood3 (Jan 16, 2007)

Let me ask this question: Do you think that churches located in areas, such as LA or New York City or Chicago, have a responsibility to minister to gang members and thugs, even though their lives may be endangered? If so, do you think that the church is reaching young males, especially black and hispanic males, that are becoming involved in these lifestyles? Is it the church's fault that gangs are so prominent in these cities?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 16, 2007)

Most of these kids (I'm generalizing here) have been exposed to a very weak, arminian, works-related, emotional version of the Gospel - a little dose of Reform might be just the ticket! They might be ready and waiting for something serious, like a little Law/Gospel.


----------



## reformedcop (Jan 17, 2007)

Nate...I witness to gang members on a monthly basis at Preston Youth Correctional Facility in Ione, CA. Some of the kids there are in gangs right there in the prison and make no quams about the fact that they will go straight back with their homies when they get released. 

Early in my career, I worked the streets of South Central Los Angeles. You are right, it is an environment where one could get in over their heads in a hurry. Thats not to say that it can't be done though. 

Listen to this ... Ray Comfort witnesses to three Piru Killers: 

http://www.wayofthemasterradio.com/podcast/2007/01/13/january-13-2007-weekend-show/


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 17, 2007)

We are to disciple all nations (and that means people in those nations), not just the easy ones....



We read of great missionary tales of folks going to primitive cannibals but then won't cross the street in the direction of a fella with wife-beater t-shirt and Harley jakcet.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 17, 2007)

Nate, Yes and no. Not every single person or individual church is called to it. There are those that are though. There are times when it will be welcomed. There will be times to knock the dust off your feet and give it time. There are different means of approach. Those that go down into their turf. Those that live in their turf. And those that plant a church in their turf. Those that simply work with these ppl (yes, there are many of these ppl that DO work). You have to have a certain mindset or mentality.


----------

